# "escuchar" la presion del viento con un buzzer



## shadow_x (Oct 16, 2008)

saludos! estoy haciendo un tunel de viento y tengo la idea de usar trez buzzer al rededor de un objeto y los buzzer conectados a un medidor de voltaje de leds en linea de tal modo que el buzzer que esta recibiendo la mayoy precion de aire refleje esto en el led lineal y viceverza con el que no recibe nada, me explico? el detalle es que nunca he trabajado con buzzer (la idea me la dio mi profesor) alguien me podria ayudar mostrandome un circuito ejemplo o algo asi?

de antemano muchas gracias.


----------



## maton00 (Oct 16, 2008)

Un buzzer no te serviria para eso seria mejor poner una bocina pues al presionarla la bobina hace electricidad, pero la corriente seria extremadamente minuscula o bien un microfono
te refieres a este tipo de buzzer?


----------



## maton00 (Oct 16, 2008)

o a este



pero son casi lo mismo y no son para lo que tu quieres


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 16, 2008)

unos compañeros estan haciendo un proyecto parecido pero pondran el buzzer en un platillo de bateria y el pulzo el buzzer activara cierto mecanismo de luces pero ellos tampoco tienen idea de como le aran .
en fin gracias maton00. si tienen alguna idea lo agradeceria muchisimo.


----------



## fernandob (Oct 16, 2008)

hola, si estan en un proyecto, en la facu o en el industrial hagan lo que tiene que hacer , o lo que nos obligaba el profe en mi escuela hace 1200 años:

hacen un apli con OP y meten el buzzer a la entrada, varian ganacia y ven que sale.
asi analizan su comportamiento y ven si les sirve.

prueban con las configuraciones que les parezca y una cosa lleva a la otra y asi se aprende.

saludos.


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 20, 2008)

saludos! de vuelta pór aqui; ahora dirigi miproyecto a usar un microfono y una barra de leds para mostrar el nivel de ruido en el mismo proyecto (tunel de viento); si alguien tiene algun dato al respecto o alguna sugerencia sera bien benida ops:


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 20, 2008)

Y que tal utilizar un hilo caliente?

Se trata de calentar un hilo, al pasar el aire se enfria y podemos conocer la cantidad de viento. Ademas es proporcional y radiometrica.

http://www.atmosfera.cl/HTML/antiguo/TEMAS/INSTRUMENTACION/INSTR4.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Anemometer#Hot-wire_anemometers

http://www.levante-emv.com/seccione...alud-Cientificos-chip-para-medir-viento-Marte

Tambien se puede utilizar NTC, pero ya no es tan preciso.

Basicamente haceis un generador de corriente constante con un LM317, en el datasheet aparece como un lm317 y una unica resistencia.

El calienta un hilo de costantan sacado de una resistencia bobinada oo algo similar.

Para mejorar la medida el voltimetro se conecta directamente a los bornes del hilo caliente/ntc con otros 2 hilos (medida a cuatro hilos).

Finalmente el voltimetro podeis utilizar un lm3914,lm3915 o uaa170
.


----------



## electrodan (Oct 20, 2008)

No creo que funcione con micrófonos, ya que lo único que harían es ruido. No dan tensión solo con presión (tiene que ser variable).
Por otra parte, si hicieras un  esquema del túnel de viento te podríamos ayudar mejor.


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 21, 2008)

La idea es usar un tunel de viento de un tamaño aceptable y presentarlo como herramienta de medición, sus usos y sus otras herramientas como el barometro (presion) y el anenometro (velocidad de viento).


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 21, 2008)

Esta seria la idea del hilo caliente:
Se trata de calentar un hilo y el viento lo enfriara.

El regulador lm317 genera una corriente constante que calienta el hilo.

Todos los calculos para caracterizar un hilo son facilmente calculables, salen en cualquier libro de texto.

El mayor escollo es fabricar el famoso hilo, soldarlo/grimparlo y fabricar un soporte suficientemente rigido y termicamente estable y poco conductor. Se podria hacer una preba preliminar con una simple lamparita de linterna 
rota.

Este metodo es utilizado por los caudalimetros de los coches para hacer la relacion aire/combustible

Tambien se puede hacer con semiconductores, se soldaria una resistencia en contacto con un transistor o un sensor de temperatura ya fuera digital o analogico. Utilizando compomentes SMD y uniendolos con Araldit dos componentes STANDART (el bueno/el maso es el rapido). Se podria obtener un conjunto de reducidas dimensiones



Otras formas es lanzando alguna cosa, como humo , polvo y mediante una camara o metodos estroboscopicos con led capturar el movimiento del fluido.


Paranoias.. y parecen complejas..
No se, un hilo largo y fino movido por motores paso a paso para "escanear el contorno...
Inyectar ozono y detectarlo con una punta


----------



## cryingwolf (Oct 21, 2008)

pregunta relacionada........


a la idea del medidor de velocidad... no se me ocurre que aportarle... 

lo q vi mas arriba es q pensas utilizar un anemometro tambien

mi pregunta... pensas usar el clasico con las 3 o 4 cucharitas que dan vueltas?

porque yo arme uno pero me colgue con el "medidor".... osea... tengo el aparato funcionando y cada vuelta q da cierrra una llave magnetica (de las alarmas para puerta)... tenes pensado usar un circuito q funcione de manera similar?

si es asi porfavor me podrias pasar el circuito?

gracias


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 22, 2008)

estoy usando el de las tres casuelas; pero con un motor electrico modificado y un medidor de velocidad de bicicleta. como el que aparece en el pdf. pero el velocimetro no tiene diametro ajustable y no he encontrado algo para las cazuelas (los huevos kinder son muy pequeños.) para obtener una lectura aproximada tendre que sacar una tabla de verdad


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 22, 2008)

tiopepe123 es muy bueno el dato; lo implementare. y ya se me ocurrio que para la estructura se puede usar un machacador de plastico sin la parte para machacar .
y cryingwolf con lo de el de casuelas estoy pensando modificar uno de estos http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior3.asp?pdto=VN2-012P basado en la teoris de que son sencibles al un soplido y que ya tienen un motor


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 29, 2008)

continuo con mi proyecto y despues de mucho pensar creo tener la solucion, desarrolle el siguiente circuito (a ver si se entiende, soy un poco desordenado)







en sentido de las manecillas del reloj desde la izquierda superior: un puente de whitston; un multimetro a leds; y una resistencia variable para alimentar al fet y usarlo de resistencias variables.

el potenciometro entre 9 y c sera sustituido por un microfono o una pastilla del mismo para variar el voltaje que alimenta a lso 2 jfets al exponerce al viento y asi generar un puente de whinston ajustado por los dos potenciometros; las salidas A y B van a un circuito comparador de voltaje el cual deberia encender los led conforme varia el voltaje, pero el livewire me dice que de este modo los leds y las resistencias explotan; alguien tiene experiancia con un circuito parecido? que estoy haciendo mal?


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2008)

Igual es una gilipollez, pero si aire es conductor... a mayor densidad mas capacidad, si el aire genera presion es que este es una minucia mas denso que aire de la calle, se puede detectar la variacion de "capacitancia".


----------



## tiopepe123 (Oct 29, 2008)

Yo me fabrique un anenometro utilizando un raton viejo de bola, sin apenas rozamiento y las tipicas volitas.

Para el voltimetro puedes utilizar el tipico lm3914 o el uaa170

Ese circuito a fet's no o veo nada claro, sobretodo cuando los potencimetros estan 0ohms.

Ademas lo del micro no funciona y es muy invasor, igual que el anemomentro a bolas.

Aunque el mejor metodo es con humo, haces un circuito cerrado y quemas glicerina con una resistencia, con un tubo de PVP recirculas el aire de un lado a otro de la caja de metraquilado y el ventilador fuerza el movimientod el aire.


----------



## shadow_x (Oct 29, 2008)

podrias explicar eso? parece que lo que me dices es para mostrar el movimiento del viento dentro del tuvo con eso de quemas un compuesto; a lo mejor me sirve eso tambien


----------



## cryingwolf (Nov 5, 2008)

vuelvo a revivir la idea del buzzer.........


estuve probando y con los buzzer (creo q son piezoelectricos) de esos q vienen en las tarjetas de navidad musicales.


lo q hice fue ponerlo en el tester como capacimetro y mide una capacidad fija. 
lo mas sorprendente de todo es q con solo soplarlo despacito esa capacidad varia bastante, habria que ver si sirven para medir presion constante o solo variaciones de precion.

PD: los buzzer como los de las mother no creo q sirvan porque esos tienen una membranita de metal y una bobina.... 


salu2


----------



## shadow_x (Nov 9, 2008)

de echo esa es la idea que se esta aplicando en otro proyecto pero yo quiero usar un mic piesoelectrico como el que muesro pòrque el buzer me genera un molesto sumbido en las pruevas


----------



## fernandob (Nov 9, 2008)

cryingwolf dijo:
			
		

> vuelvo a revivir la idea del buzzer.........
> 
> 
> estuve probando y con los buzzer (creo q son piezoelectricos) de esos q vienen en las tarjetas de navidad musicales.
> ...



si hiciste esa prueba y obtuviste una variacion notable >>>>> es un sensor viable.

con lo cual no es una gillipollez como puso hemp


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2008)

fernandob dijo:
			
		

> con lo cual no es una gillipollez como puso hemp



Yo dije que igual *mi comentario* era una gilipollez.


----------

